# Redfishing FL East Coast?



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Pourbaix22 said:


> Hey all, wanting to trailer my skiff up for a few days and fish somewhere Treasure/Space Coast area and target some reds/drums/trout on fly.
> 
> Any recommendations as far as a fish camp or not too pricey hotel with a dock/close to ramp to stay at or where to fish? Of course if anyone in the area wants to get poled around for a day and share some info, sandys and beers on me.
> 
> Thanks


https://www.mosquitolagoonfishcamp.com/accommodations/


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

yobata said:


> https://www.mosquitolagoonfishcamp.com/accommodations/


@Pourbaix22 I can vouch for this camp. My wife and I spend several weeks there each year as a get away from the kids, just a great setup. I do recommend spending a few extra bucks and getting the REDFISH" 2/1 UNIT. Check out the The Galbreath Restaurant, great food and atmosphere.


----------



## Pourbaix22 (Jul 22, 2017)

Awesome looking place, thanks for the info guys. Already requested to book.


----------



## Mustang (Oct 15, 2015)

Great place to stay and an even better Capt to fish with. Enjoy your trip.


----------

